# More spoons again



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I decided to airbrush some more spoons while recovering from fishing for the past four days.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

closer............


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

do you put devcon 2 ton epoxy on them? those look real nice.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

No I don't. If I'm going to paint the whole spoon, I hit it with steel wool first, then give it a coating of automotive primer, then top coat it with acrylic paint, then a final coat of clear over it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

those look great....where do you get the blanks?
just read your 1st post, i saw where you got them.thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they are looking real good steve. you could be the new stinger disigner. what a job that must be.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that purple one with the gray stripe on the right side, whats that called? looks like thats gonna be a good one.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's actually a very green stripe. Purples and greens don't come out well with my digital. Maybe I'll call it Kevorkian Booger, or something. The spoons that appear blue in the pic are very, very purple.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

still looks like its gonna be a good one.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very, very, nice!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dang, dude...I never heard of a color blind camera.  

Those are looking really nice. You and Freyedknot have definitely piqued my interest in creating my own patterns with the spoons. I'll be giving you a call about your setup and painting/spoon supplies...that'll be a good winter project.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i found out you can get some nice transparent colors with magic markers too,but i am not sure if it will stay on very long. green is good for an emerald shiner color.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's some I did today


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

........................


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Steve, your going to need a 30 ft boat just so you can bring all your spoons with you. Dude, they look great!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Thanks, Steve.

It was a pleasure meeting you at the HawgFest. Congrats on your 9th place finish. I hope we can fish together in the near future.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Steve, Did you put a clearcoat finish on those or is that just the paint? 

And I'm glad we finally met, Your a hoot man !! Great talking with you!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I finish them with two coats of gloss polyurethane


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Way to go Steve, I just got off the Stamina website. I'm jonezin for a fun winter project. I hope this don't cost me as much as my fly tying project did. Did you get the hammered copper blanks there also, and what size are those? Thanks Steve,


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The ones I ordered were the size 1 (2 5/16")


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

What clear do you use? How does it hold up to abuse?


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Did you use all silver blanks?

Joel


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I used some gold, some copper, some nickel. Smooth and hammered finishes.


----------



## fishhunter775 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hetfieldinn your spoons look realy nice.Does the polyurethane hold up good?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to use them in the field yet. I've tried to scrape them with fingernails and keys, and they seem to hold up pretty decent.


----------



## fishhunter775 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hetfieldinn,When I first started making my own tackle I tried the polyurethane and found it to be very much a waste of my time.I laid it in the sun and in about three days it had a yellow tint and cracked.tried it on jigs and spinnerbaits and when they bounced the bottom for about five minutes chips everywhere.I found it a waste of my time to work so hard making pretty finishes and use a cheap finish on them.Hope you found a better way than I did.Now all I use is two part epoxy ya would have to use dynamite to get the finishes off.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Do you use the epoxy as a clear coat, or do you use the epoxy for the different colors?

How do you apply it to the lures?


----------



## fishhunter775 (Sep 11, 2006)

I use it as the final clear coat.No yellowing or cracking.It goes on milky white and clears as it dries.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You can thin epoxy with alcohol to make it easier to spread. It will have extended drying time but the end result still works pretty good.


----------



## fishhunter775 (Sep 11, 2006)

shortdrift you are correct the epoxy glues can be used and thined but I use vinyl lure epoxy except I use the water base so clean up is a breeze.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Where do you get this stuff, FishHunter?


----------



## fishhunter775 (Sep 11, 2006)

I get it direct from the manufactor but you can probaly get some one like Jann's or Stamina to order it for you.It realy puts the icing on the cake so to speak.


----------

